# new here



## calico colleen (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi all. Im also new at cat forum. So far, its pretty cool. Only i cant figure out how to put a clip art picture or a "non real life" picture on my profile. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! As staff to two (wild) newly-adopted calico kittens, I'm guessing we have something in common!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Calico Colleen :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my Big girl Freesia


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome!

Here's some info on sigs and avatars:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7783

And how to upload a picture to the gallery here in Cat Forum and then link it to a post:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42818


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be nice. :wink:


----------



## calico colleen (Nov 24, 2007)

My calico kitten is only 5 months!! WOW what a piece of work.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My calico kittens are 5 months old, too! They are wild, wild girls.


----------



## calico colleen (Nov 24, 2007)

That is so wierd. We figure that my cat was born around, July 7.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! I love calico kitties! :lol:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I like your signature 'keeping it calico' that is cute.
I just got a dainty little calico girl less then a week ago.
She is so petite and sweet.
See you on the boards.


----------

